# Box-pressed BBFs???



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I recently got a dress box of BBFs that were slightly box-pressed. Box code GKI MAY 03, Warranty seal DC1000075. They smell good. Is there any indication, based on this information, they are not the real deal? 

I did search this topic, but didn't find anything conclusive.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

If they are in a dress box then they will have a slight box press...but if you get them in the cab they are nice and round.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

sometimes they look box pressed when soft (fresh) sticks are crammed into the box - the sides sometimes square up...pm sent


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me. If you don't like the slight box press, get the SLB.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive gotton a few dress box cigars that have been flattened out some..If your source is solid. No worries. If your not sure on the source, im sure a FOG will help.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PM replied to, hope i explained a few things for you....

TO EVERYONE ELSE:
i've gotten a few PMs the past 2 weeks about box pressing of cuban cigars. for the most part, they will be box pressed. that's what happens when they're in a dress box and the lid is closed.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> that's what happens when they're in a dress box and the lid is closed.


:r where's the smiley of a gorilla banging its head against the wall?

I can't believe you actually had to explain that. What is the world coming to?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> PM replied to, hope i explained a few things for you....
> 
> TO EVERYONE ELSE:
> i've gotten a few PMs the past 2 weeks about box pressing of cuban cigars. for the most part, they will be box pressed. that's what happens when they're in a dress box and the lid is closed.


Beat me to it....

Listen, this has been discussed over and over again about sources and trust. I don't understand some of the things I've been reading lately; if you have a source you trust, you shouldn't ever have to make a post like this. I've bought more cigars then I care to mention, never did I doubt if they were legit or not because I trust my sources implicitly. This is why you see people get so upset when they see a thread like this. Why bother buying cigars if you don't trust your source. And if you do, why post this?

I'm sorry, I'm just tired of reading about people asking if their cigars are fake or legit. I think some people on here need to read more, post less, and spend a little more time researching cigars; instead of logging in and trying to get a source for Cubans.

I know, I sound like a freaking broken record that no one wants to read or listen to.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Honestly, I have never had BBF's in anything other than a SLB.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> I think some people on here need to read more, post less, and spend a *LOT* more time researching cigars; instead of logging in and trying to get a source for Cubans.


Well said Mike. But nobody will listen.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I did search this topic on the Internet, but found nothing conclusive or that useful. I can't really "trust my sources" when I have just begun exploring this area. Many FOGs around here have the practical experience that was necessary to help me. Sorry for you guys and girls that found my quesion to be so bothersome. Let's just end it here, as some have responded without tearing me a new one :mn and I thank them for the help. How about this: Based on the helpful information provided, I will single-handedly answer the next post about box-pressed Cubans.

I guess it's time to get the "Bible" or something similar.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> Well I did search this topic on the Internet, but found nothing conclusive or that useful. I can't really "trust my sources" when I have just begun exploring this area. Many FOGs around here have the practical experience that was necessary to help me. Sorry for you guys and girls that found my quesion to be so bothersome. Let's just end it here, as some have responded without tearing me a new one :mn and I thank them for the help. How about this: Based on the helpful information provided, I will single-handedly answer the next post about box-pressed Cubans.
> 
> I guess it's time to get the "Bible" or something similar.


You totally missed the point. And you even stated it in your reply, "I can't really "trust my sources" when I have just begun exploring this area." That was my whole point, if you did trust your sources you wouldn't be asking this question.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> Well said Mike. But nobody will listen.


Thanks Josh....and I know no one will LOL


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> I know, I sound like a freaking broken record that no one wants to read or listen to.


i didn't know you could read records?

ivory tower, his tirade wasn't aimed at you, just in general.
___________

for the others reading this: ivory tower had PMed me that his only other BBFs had been in SLBs, so getting them in dress boxes, seeing they were pressed, comparing that boxes colors to other photos he's seen or in person, he wanted to make sure...

i think he posted this cuz i was slow to respond to his PM (was busy at work, can you believe that).

but, what coppertop is trying to say... some ppl (in general) need to slow down, read more, learn more, then slowly wade into the pool.
some are jumping in to waist deep water only to find the freezing sensation on their nuts doesn't jive with what they thought the water would be like.

when i was a noob to cuban cigars, i was a member of another forum. it was frowned upon to open your mouth and ask obvious questions that could be found in a search, and if you're new, sit back, read, read some more, learn, and after a while, you'll gain enough info to make smart choices when you start buying.

y'know, there are different bands for the same brand, mostly determined by date. the new cohiba bands with gold, not black lettering. the new shiny montecristo band with the fatter "flor de lis", the many versions of bolivar bands that are on legit cigars...

some of the stickies in this are give great info. the seals and serial #s, where the stickers are, the triple caps, the bands (to some extent), the size of the cigar (is it a 5" long "el principe"?), etc. most importantly, the tobacco inside that produces the flavor. if you suspect you've got a fake and its first out of your box, smoke it halfway down, then cut it open.

just because it doesn't taste like another cigar you've had does not mean its a fake. sometimes there are bad batches of cigars. sometimes a few cigars from the same box will burn horribly and taste nasty, while the rest could be great and burn perfect.

again, i'm not even remotely close to being an expert, just going by what i've learned/experienced myself.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> I guess it's time to get the "Bible" or something similar.


i've got one for sale.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

coppertop said:


> You totally missed the point. And you even stated it in your reply, "I can't really "trust my sources" when I have just begun exploring this area." That was my whole point, if you did trust your sources you wouldn't be asking this question.


Trusting a source is one thing but I think in the world of Habanos no one should be trusted 100%. There is way too much profit and demand for the product. Even the "trusted ones" can fall victim to it because of greed. Even if they themselves wouldnt do it on purpose they too could be a victim and not know it. They sometimes have to buy thru 3rd party sources to meet the demands of their customers. The 3rd party may be less then honest too. Their have been many cases heard about a "trusted source" having a box a little suspect. So I say to anyone with a "trusted source" to always be wary and keep your eyes and palate open. Dealing with a known trusted source is always the way to go but still be careful. Just my :2 guys. Not trying to be argue just this is how I handle the Golden Leaf when buying.Always rember though knowledge is power even in the world of cigars. RJT


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

More than just trusting a source - to me, the fact is, if you don't have the experience or knowledge to positively identify an ISOM, you shouldn't be buying them.

That's why I stopped buying them on my own  Ten years of smoking cigars and I don't have a source that I could say I trust 100%. Oh well.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

RJT said:


> Trusting a source is one thing but I think in the world of Habanos no one should be trusted 100%. There is way too much profit and demand for the product. Even the "trusted ones" can fall victim to it because of greed. Even if they themselves wouldnt do it on purpose they too could be a victim and not know it. They sometimes have to buy thru 3rd party sources to meet the demands of their customers. The 3rd party may be less then honest too. Their have been many cases heard about a "trusted source" having a box a little suspect. So I say to anyone with a "trusted source" to always be wary and keep your eyes and palate open. Dealing with a known trusted source is always the way to go but still be careful. Just my :2 guys. Not trying to be argue just this is how I handle the Golden Leaf when buying.Always rember though knowledge is power even in the world of cigars. RJT


I agree. Good Post.



slowhand said:


> More than just trusting a source - to me, the fact is, if you don't have the experience or knowledge to positively identify an ISOM, you shouldn't be buying them.


I don't agree. How are you going to have the experience and knowledge about Cuban Cigar's if you don't buy them?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> I agree. Good Post.
> 
> I don't agree. How are you going to have the experience and knowledge about Cuban Cigar's if you don't buy them?


You do gain knowledge from buying. However it can be a very costly lesson. I would say research all you can. Get to know some guys on this or other forums that know their stuff and get in on some box splits, samplers, or group buys, etc. Start out slow, do your homework. I did not mean not to buy at all. Once on this board for awhile knowledge and help will come to you. I am the most impatient person I know. However cigars and the cigar business is very complex and take time to learn. Again just my :2 .Thanks, RJT

SORRY I MEANT TO QUOTE SLOWHAND.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

RJT said:


> You do gain knowledge from buying. However it can be a very costly lesson. I would say research all you can. Get to know some guys on this or other forums that know their stuff and get in on some box splits, samplers, or group buys, etc. Start out slow, do your homework. I did not mean not to buy at all. Once on this board for awhile knowledge and help will come to you. I am the most impatient person I know. However cigars and the cigar business is very complex and take time to learn. Again just my :2 .Thanks, RJT
> 
> SORRY I MEANT TO QUOTE SLOWHAND.


I understand what your saying. You can learn a lot about Havana's by reading or asking questions and what not but, with this particular Hobby it is my opinion that knowledge comes with experience. The only way that you are going to get the experience is to buy the Cigar's, be it through a split with a fellow BOTL or a vendor.


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> i didn't know you could read records?


http://www.snopes.com/music/media/reader.htm

Some extremely accomplished DJ's can do this as well, they can just look at a record and find the exact break they are looking for.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> I understand what your saying. You can learn a lot about Havana's by reading or asking questions and what not but, with this particular Hobby it is my opinion that knowledge comes with experience. The only way that you are going to get the experience is to buy the Cigar's, be it through a split with a fellow BOTL or a vendor.


You are cery correct my man. I agree 100%  RJT


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

coppertop said:


> I think some people on here need to read more, post less, and spend a little more time researching cigars;


This is interesting, and accurate I think.

It seems to me that some of the people here are young. Some are in college. Some are immature. Some want the fastest direct path to Cubans while doing as little research, learning and work as possible. This is understandable, and probably to be expected in a public, open forum on cigars...where many new members rack up hundreds of posts in their first weeks. This is also understandably frustrating to the people who have to constantly answer the same questions from the same types of people.

This is directed at no member in particular, and not meant to offend in any way. Just an observation. I started out here in the middle of last year - got lost in the crash - then started again, and still have less than 100 posts. I do a lot of reading. Have lots of conversations via PM.

It's a matter of respect - for the hobby, for all there is to learn, and for people's time. In my own life, I hate to be bothered by people I don't really know over things that can be easily accomplished or answered via less intrusive means. I make that clear too. Still, it happens. Here, in a public forum, this is magnified.

So, respect the hobby. Read through the massive wealth of information about your hobby here. And, as you would hopefully do in the real world, only take up people's time when you absolutely have to. And preferably when you have something to offer (knoweldge, experience, respect, whatever) in return.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I have never personally seen this before, so its a first to me, 
but ive always heard the rumors....
but never confirmed
but its true, its really true
imhotop lives

 thanks for the good information guys


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

etenpenny said:


> I have never personally seen this before, so its a first to me,
> but ive always heard the rumors....
> but never confirmed
> but its true, its really true
> ...


:r yes, he's been away for sometime now, but he's back LOL.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I am with Coppertop on this, and also not pointing anything directly at Ivory Tower. But a semi-serious search could have gotten you whatever you needed unless maybe you searched "My+BBFs+have+a+Box+Press+,+what+the+F+is+going+on+here+?"
People have every reason to be worried about their cigars, especially if they jump into it right away with havanas. I smoked NCs for 10 years before it even crossed my mind to look online to try to buy havanas. And I knew by then what people around the world do. They stuff the cigars into the standard box and whatever doesn't fit gets flattened. Some of them even press them, THEN band and box them. It's crazy.
I was worried too when I first got some, but not wanting to air my newb-ness online, I researched my fears away. And within two months, I had worked through my list of potential sitres and found one that suited me to a tee, whose proprieter was extremely efficient in all phases of the process and a good dude. In our email discussions (orders) I could tell I liked the guy. I have used him exclusively for that alone, his prices are even 15% higher than most after it's all said and done. But I never even look hard at the smokes when I get em, I just toss em in the box cause *I know! *
Good point you made, how can I do this, I have just started and know nothing. Hey, it costs money to learn a lesson around here my man, lol. And from the way things have been over the last year here, very few of us are leaking sources. It's cool, no one is capping on you CA style. Read more, smoke more, complain less. Think about what the product should cost given it's status and cut all bargain deals off your list...stay away from Canadian online...stay away from Spain Online....READ EVERYTHING YOU CAN FIND>


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

no big deal on the box press....but the GKI 03 code....I will buy that box off you sight unseen...if I had any money!!:z I split a box with that code and they were the best smokes either of us had ever had...period. Other marquees with the same code and date have be top notch as well. Sit back and enjoy them...oh yah smoke them slowly as they will call your name over and over!!!:w 



MadMac


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> :r yes, he's been away for sometime now, but he's back LOL.


is this guy a real d*ck or something?? sounds like one.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> found one that suited me to a tee, whose proprieter was extremely efficient in all phases of the process and a good dude. In our email discussions (orders) I could tell I liked the guy. I have used him exclusively for that alone, his prices are even 15% higher than most after it's all said and done. But I never even look hard at the smokes when I get em, I just toss em in the box cause *I know! *


I know exactly who you are refering to, and I have never gotten a bad box from him. I don't care about the price, but the I do care about the quality, and his are top notch. He has a few boxes in stock I wouldn't mind having, if I was still buying cigars.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> is this guy a real d*ck or something?? sounds like one.


That seems to be the consensus.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

That is great advice from IHT and coppertop. Any cigar that is stuffed into a box will have a slight box press to it, it's just common sense.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I know exactly who you are refering to, and I have never gotten a bad box from him. I don't care about the price, but the I do care about the quality, and his are top notch. He has a few boxes in stock I wouldn't mind having, if I was still buying cigars.


Haha, yes you do, and do you know what HE does with a box he thinks is kinda iffy?? He doesn't constantly send the box out til someone finally accepts it, he sent it to me free one day and said, I had these and they didn't look right to me so I am sending you the box of 50 RyJ Exhib #4s Just try one and let me know what YOU think about them. No charge, I am not going to charge you shipping either, just let me know how they are and if they get better.

On to that other matter, it's fine to send people off in search of splits and fivers, but we are in the middle of something going around right now about some bogus fivers. IT IS an excellent way to get a look at a variety of cigars and taste them. Like someone said up there, you should never even look at a box of cigars until you are confident that you could ID the real thing 9 times out of ten. Without the taste and smell being burned into your mind, the next thought you will have is to come in here, and post a ton of pics and ask for advice on their authenticity. We are too far down the thread to say it again, but I am not talking at the poster here. In my own mind, if I was new here, I would study the posts carefully, find out who is cool and who is a bit uptight, and ease my way into some threads with some safe comments, including a little homor when appropriate and let someone around here adopt me. Send me a few stix, describe what I am looking at and what I might taste and what to look for. Once that kind of bonding occurs, you can usually get a second tier source from someone to bide your time with. I think what the FOGs mean is that there is much less BS surrounding the slow but sure method than the "OK, I didn't ask for a source, instead this is what I got, are they real?" It would work out pretty well if instead you got a box from this sub-source and sent a few off to thank your brother for letting you get the smell and taste down before you threw down the plastic.
And again, it cost me about 800 bucks to work my way through a short list of possibles to arrive where I did. But I never left that source once I found him, because once you know you are getting high quality at a reasonable cost, why go around spelunking at sites? I got off easy cause I knew what the real thing tasted and looked like. But the quality I was getting during the first 4-5 boxes was crap. I bounced around 2-3 sites, which on reflection were about the worst sites I could have chosen. One was Canadian, one was Spanish, one was the worst kind of Miami-shipping lying arab, and one was just Spanish bottom of the barrel real stuff. But you see pictures, you KNOW what the real thing can be, and once I found a guy with picture-perfect cigars every time I spent a ton of cash. No one gave me a source. And from their attitude then, I didn't want one. It happens. But you have to read everything you can find on the internet. There's a ton of good stuff out there, and a ton of crap. It's your job to find the good stuff.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Methinks this thread might deserve a sticky.


Great couple of posts here by OLS, C-top, and Ima-Ho-Tep. Read and heed.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Haha, yes you do, and do you know what HE does with a box he thinks is kinda iffy?? He doesn't constantly send the box out til someone finally accepts it, he sent it to me free one day and said, I had these and they didn't look right to me so I am sending you the box of 50 RyJ Exhib #4s Just try one and let me know what YOU think about them. No charge, I am not going to charge you shipping either, just let me know how they are and if they get better.
> 
> On to that other matter, it's fine to send people off in search of splits and fivers, but we are in the middle of something going around right now about some bogus fivers. IT IS an excellent way to get a look at a variety of cigars and taste them. Like someone said up there, you should never even look at a box of cigars until you are confident that you could ID the real thing 9 times out of ten. Without the taste and smell being burned into your mind, the next thought you will have is to come in here, and post a ton of pics and ask for advice on their authenticity. We are too far down the thread to say it again, but I am not talking at the poster here. In my own mind, if I was new here, I would study the posts carefully, find out who is cool and who is a bit uptight, and ease my way into some threads with some safe comments, including a little homor when appropriate and let someone around here adopt me. Send me a few stix, describe what I am looking at and what I might taste and what to look for. Once that kind of bonding occurs, you can usually get a second tier source from someone to bide your time with. I think what the FOGs mean is that there is much less BS surrounding the slow but sure method than the "OK, I didn't ask for a source, instead this is what I got, are they real?" It would work out pretty well if instead you got a box from this sub-source and sent a few off to thank your brother for letting you get the smell and taste down before you threw down the plastic.
> And again, it cost me about 800 bucks to work my way through a short list of possibles to arrive where I did. But I never left that source once I found him, because once you know you are getting high quality at a reasonable cost, why go around spelunking at sites? I got off easy cause I knew what the real thing tasted and looked like. But the quality I was getting during the first 4-5 boxes was crap. I bounced around 2-3 sites, which on reflection were about the worst sites I could have chosen. One was Canadian, one was Spanish, one was the worst kind of Miami-shipping lying arab, and one was just Spanish bottom of the barrel real stuff. But you see pictures, you KNOW what the real thing can be, and once I found a guy with picture-perfect cigars every time I spent a ton of cash. No one gave me a source. And from their attitude then, I didn't want one. It happens. But you have to read everything you can find on the internet. There's a ton of good stuff out there, and a ton of crap. It's your job to find the good stuff.


Although I make it a point not to make 'Yeah, What he said" posts (you can tell by my post count), I'm gonna make an exception here.

OLS just said it all. When you make an "Are they real" post, most of the guys who might have something useful to add to the thread are going to stay away because they're tired of blowing the same trumpet to each fresh batch of deaf ears. Yeah this subject comes up a lot. As OLS suggests,get known, find yourself a "sponsor" from among the more knowledgable guys, and PM them when you get worried. Usually if you do, they well might respond with something on the order of "does it taste like THIS? (insert mental picture of guaranteed real examples of the cigars in question in a plastic bag inside of a USPS box with your address on it)

There is a path. Chill and be nice and you will find it and save yourself a lot of anxiety.

Peace-out,

Gordo


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Gordon in NM said:


> When you make an "Are they real" post, most of the guys who might have something useful to add to the thread are going to stay away because they're tired of blowing the same trumpet to each fresh batch of deaf ears. Yeah this subject comes up a lot.


GORDO, you are infrequently seen around here these days. You bring up something serious. There is a board that can almost be said to have started it all, it had all the clout it needed, worldwide recognition, and was pretty cool. But it was always at war wiith itself and the victims were almost all young newbs. I hated them for their arrogance, but the root of all their dickness was the fact that they absolutely hated to discuss the same things over and over. There were no stickies, and it was basically an online big-boys club where they congratulated each other on their excellent taste and shared alot of hard-edged havana cigar knowledge. But the questions, they hated it. Lot's of people went elsewhere, even the dicks and ONE board almost had a lock on civility. Duh, it's CS. But what we do here that's different, is we will take the time, even with a little ribbing, to help you learn. If you want to call it a mentor method, yes, people will get taken aside to talk about smuggling in private. What, you forgot you were smuggling? Point is, I have about 6 guys that took the time to approach privately and tactfully, and for one reason or another, in time, each one got my backup source and some know my main guy. I am not giving out this info anymore for reasons I have laid down elsewhere, but they can tell you that once they got put on the right track, you will never see one of those kinds of posts. They talk to me or others privately and they dig on thier new booty when they get it in. (hehe, he said booty) Patience sounds so corny, cause that is always the argument. Patience my ass, I wanna smuggle something. No. Read and talk and smoke and learn.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i know of which board OLS speaketh. that is the same board i speaketh'ed of earlier.
so, i guess :tpd:


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> i know of which board OLS speaketh. that is the same board i speaketh'ed of earlier.
> so, i guess :tpd:


I think we all do. I am registered there but haven't posted in a LONG time.

The phrase "Flesh-eating bacteria" comes to mind. There's nothing there for me, that's why I live over here now.

Gordo

T


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

What became of talking, or today, emailing your supplier to ask questions like this? I've used one place for nearly 20 years and we communicate on all things not just cigars. I've seen many strange things due to quality issues, people rushing to finish the day, etc., but I alway dealt with my retailer (I hate the term 'source') on these issues.

Are we in that much of a hurry these days that the pure relaxation of smoking a quality cigar is overcome by doubt and fthe ear that we are being ripped off? Doesn't sound like thats very relaxing.

Slow down, take your time, establish a personal relationship with a retailer or two, or three. They are the BEST place for answers, and appreciate your trust and confidences.

Relax, remain calm and enjoy life. Have a good cigar, better a great cigar and let the troubles of the world slip by for at least an hour or two.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well said Gordon, and OLS. I know I've learned quite a bit from OLS, he always offers sound advice. To Newbs, I listen, but that's just my opinion.


----------

